
Interviewing at Facebook? Advice from Facebook’s Engineering Hiring Manager - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.insidefacebook.com/2008/12/16/interviewing-at-facebook-advice-engineering-hiring-manager-dave-fetterman/
======
kirse
I think Facebook should put up a puzzle on their website called "Make Facebook
Profitable" and hire based on the solutions to that.

Somewhat a joke, but also somewhat serious... I wonder if that would net them
a few good ideas. Maybe even give this puzzle a prize akin to the Netflix
challenge. It would give them a ton of idea output for what amounts to a small
award compared to the work performed.

~~~
foulmouthboy
I don't think it should be a joke at all. It seems to me that a company that
doesn't know what its business plan is should probably be hiring people who
have a talent for making business plans.

~~~
ivankirigin
Just because they don't talk about it, doesn't mean they don't have ideas and
plans on how to proceed.

~~~
foulmouthboy
It would seem like good policy for a company built on the premise that
everyone should share their information to actually share their information.
I'm not saying that they don't have ideas and plans on how to proceed, I'm
just saying that if they were really confident about the viability of those
plans, they'd be more vocal about them.

As it is, my own guess is that facebook's business plan involves selling the
personal information of its members. This would be the most obvious commodity
and also the most obvious reason why facebook wouldn't want to talk about
their business plans.

~~~
aneesh
Much more than personal information, what facebook can monetize is identity &
relationships.

For example, with Facebook Connect, it's much harder to be an anonymous troll
commenter on a blog. And maybe using Facebook Connect as a login for eCommerce
sites would reduce the amount of fraud those sites have to deal with. _That_
is definitely monetizeable.

------
llimllib
The letters on that blog are spaced so far apart as to make it totally
unreadable. It reads like a dang word-find puzzle.

~~~
staunch
View -> Page Style -> No Style is your friend.

------
retyred
interviewing at facebook? my guess is that there will be plenty of openings
soon enough, even in this downmarket. the fb crowd have been busting their
asses old-skule/90s style...and for what? zuck put the ix-nay on their get-
rich quick scheme of selling their options, and now a new valuation discussed
for the company is just over $1 billion dollars (down from $15 billion). yawn!
any notion that the FACE stock bubble would resemble YHOO 1999 or GOOG 2007
are just hopeless dreams at this point. by time markets recover in 2012, fb
itself may be passe. i wouldn't be shocked to see more early burnouts throwing
in the towel there.

yeah yeah, there's more to work than money. but that logic will only work for
a few months. after a couple of years of 2am nights, you're going to want to
get paid.

